
Show HN: Bloom, a REST API Caching Middleware - valeriansaliou
https://journal.valeriansaliou.name/announcing-bloom-a-rest-api-caching-middleware/
======
stephenr
I'm confused why varnish wouldn't work.

The stated use case is to have the backend making API calls to the cache layer
to invalidate (purge) certain routes when they've changed.

You could absolutely do that with varnish.

~~~
stephenr
Furthermore, the "documentation" on this makes it seem ridiculously simplistic
in terms of its functionality.

Non authenticated pages are cached regardless of status? Http 500's are cached
without an option _not_ to?

The requirement to set a "shard" http header seems to indicate that the http
Host header is not used to identify a unique URL?

